

High Definition Earth-Viewing System - akhalr
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/HDEV/

======
fsloth
Oh wow, thanks for pointing this out. I had no idea there was a live stream
from ISS.

------
Otik
I would love to have something like this as a dynamic desktop background.

------
keville
Has anyone dug up a higher-resolution stream for this?

